# Dvd panasonic sa ht670 para usar solo como amplificador



## ricardo montoya (Jul 31, 2012)

este aparato llego con el mecanismo trabado y no conmutaba hacia otras funciones, apareciendo solamente el mensaje de init seguido de wait desplegandose este ultimo indefinidamente. se soluciono este problema retirando todas las charolas de disco ya que el dueño del aparato manifesto su deseo de usarlo solo como amplificador y el aparato funciono correctamente en las demas funciones exceptuando las de dvd y cd.


----------



## GMJA2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

buenas el equipo funciono quitando todas las charolas?'' que quiere decir con esto?'' y como quedo? conectado de igual manera?''


----------



## milcedros (Nov 10, 2016)

ricardo montoya dijo:


> este aparato llego con el mecanismo trabado y no conmutaba hacia otras funciones, apareciendo solamente el mensaje de init seguido de wait desplegandose este ultimo indefinidamente. se soluciono este problema retirando todas las charolas de disco ya que el dueño del aparato manifesto su deseo de usarlo solo como amplificador y el aparato funciono correctamente en las demas funciones exceptuando las de dvd y cd.



Cómo lograste que funcionase sin los discos? Yo desconecté ambos conectores pero  marca WAIT y de ahi no pasa.


----------

